# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Introducing the NEW BMW M5 F10 - with Crystal Rock. DW 1st?▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Introducing the NEW BMW M5 F10 - with Crystal Rock. DW 1st?▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*BMW F10 M5! - Singapore Grey* 


Hello Detailing Fans! Today I've got something special for you! The All-new BMW M5! This is the F10 M5, and its in hot demand at the moment. Not many at all knocking around and BMW have put back a LOT of people's orders!

I was lucky enough to have this car for a thorough test drive, thanks to the owner. I am a huge BMW M car fan, and have been since I was younger, so to have the chance to do this and drive for quite a while was fantastic. The engine is a peach, relentless torque and a fabulous sound track to match it too which I wasn't expecting due to the V10 being replaced with the V8 BiTurbo S63 engine.

The proper dual clutch transmission is brilliant! The exhaust pops on downshift are awesome!

A little more on the car…

BMW M5 - F10
_On June 15. 2011. BMW released official press information about new M5.official info Most of internet unofficial information are correct, car is powered by upgraded S63 engine which produces 560 hp and 680 Nm of torque. The high-revving V8 produces its 560 hp from 6000 to 7000 rpm, and redlines at 7200 rpm. Maximum torque is available from 1500 to 5750 rpm. Acceleration to 100 km/h (62 mph) is 4.4 seconds and top speed is limited to 250 km/h (155 mph), however it can be 305 km/h (190 mph) with M-Drivers-Package. Car weight is 1945 kg, which is 90 kilograms more than previous model. Average fuel consumption is claimed to be 9.9 liters which is 31% less compared to 5.0 liters from V10 powered M5. Car is built on a modified F10 platform, wheelbase is shorter while body is 11 millimeters longer than standard 5 series. Other details mentioned in the report include an Active M-Differential with torque vectoring between the rear wheels and optional 20-inch light alloy wheels fitted with 265/35/20 front and 295/30/20 rear Michelin Pilot Super Sport tires. While the car's official world debut isn't set to occur until September at the Frankfurt Auto Show and later in North America at the LA Auto show on November 18, the new 2012 BMW M5 has already made an appearance at the M Festival at the Nurburgring 24 Hours endurance race in Germany on June 23, the Goodwood Festival of Speed, and has been shown to select members of the M Driving Experience at the Salzburg Ring in Austria. The new M5 was reported a lap time of 7:55 around the Nurburgring race track which matches the 'Ring time of the Ferrari F430.[25]
Engine is officially dubbed the S63tu. It has revised compression, higher lift camshafts, valvetronic intake technology for added response and higher boost at 22PSI compared to the S63 unit found in the X5/X6M. The compression has also been raised and the pistons have been strengthened to cope with the added boost and compression. Redline has been raised to 7200 and continues to build power up to redline, compared to other turbo cars that tend to die on the top end. The brake calipers will be colored blue and standard for all M5s at release. 19-inch multi spoke wheels are standard and 20 inch spilt 5 spoke wheels will also be available at launch.
[edit]First reviews
The F10 M5 is praised by journalists, admiring the car's performance and handling. Day-to-day driving is also supposedly much better than the E60 M5, with the gearbox and fuel economy cited specifically for their improvements over the old model. Concerns have been raised regarding the steering feel and weight, however the car has, once again, received overall praise for being the best performing super saloon currently on the market; an accolade retained throughout the five model generations. [26] [27]
[edit]_

The car was booked in for a Swissvax New Car Protection Detail

I'm going to make this a quick on, if I don't, id never do the write up! I've got so many cars waiting for write-ups its silly! 

On to some pictures!

The car after I picked it up














































So started off with the wheels










Cleaned with Wheel woolies!

Then onto the door shuts and intricate areas for a proper clean.



















Then the car was pre-soaked in Citrus based degreaser to break down the heavy traffic film that had accumulated.



















This was then rinsed off and then the car was washed with our safe two-bucket method and huge sheepskin wash mitt courtesy of Dodo Juice 



















Now it was time for decontaminating the paintwork in three stages to remove pollutants in the paint, which were not removed from just a wash. Tar spots, industrial fall out and iron filings all removed.




























The final stage for decontamination… claying.

Once the had been washed and decontaminated the car was rinsed again and dried with our Super plush drying towels and forced air to shift the water from panel gaps etc.



















Once the car was properly clean we started with out paint cleaner to prepare the paint for Swissvax Shield and Swissvax Crystal Rock!










Shield Going on! Thanks to Phil @ www.Shinearama.co.uk for quickly tagging this new pot of Shield onto an existing order at such short notice!










Shield curing!

Whilst the first coat of wax was curing I tended to some other details on the car.

Exhaust before










Exhaust after










Now time for the icing on the cake!

Swissvax Crystal Rock!










Swissvax Crystal Rock curing here










The Wheels were sealed with Swissvax Autobahn whilst the Crystal Rock was curing.



















The glass was polished in and out and sealed, as well as the engine bay. Time was marching on so didn't get to take as many shots as I would like.

Some finished shots now!










One criticism to BMW though, a bit too much orange peel on a car of this stature and value. Mind you, people like me and people who properly appreciate detailing and spot things like this are in a small niche!










I am sure I will get a few wet sand bookings to sort things like this!










Beautiful interior




































































































Now, Some pictures after the car was delivered after some miles put on the car! I also had to swing by the owner's house on the way to the owner's place of work so it's not "studio fresh" but the pictures are still well worth sharing I think!
































































Last one!!










I almost forgot this… I visited another M5 F10 owner on the way back… here's a pic of them together!

Looking lovely in Monte Carlo Blue!!










thanks so much for checking out another write up! It's been a while since the last one! I've just checked and I have done 29 cars since my last write up. I do tend to tweet and Facebook a photo of what cars I'm working on so if you want to have a look day to day feel free!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

WOW Jay. What a stunning car!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking great Jay, they are truly outstanding motor car to drive, probably THE quickest car I have driven been lucky enough to drive 2.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice work Jay :thumb: not DW's first though, Wax It posted one up earlier I believe


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Speechless, BMW have got it bang on with this one!! looks all the better after the miglior treatment too…

Thanks for posting...


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome. Loving the all SV wax approach :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Jay, I prefer the le mans blue


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Stunning cars, looked a lot better when you had finished.
Love the Le Mans blue one.

Simon


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Look stunning Jay


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Brilliant Jay, I've just done a friend req on FB

Greg


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Stunning finish on a stunning car! and who says colli 476 is the same as SV? Pffft stunning work Jay :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Jay that is an amazing detail.. finish is amazing and that colour is ABSOLUTLY STUNNING health to enjoy for the owner.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Jay the F10 M5 is an awesome looking car, not the first f10 on the forum tho wax-it did a write up this morning on one.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome work as always and nice wax to finish it off with 

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

One of the best stealth motors on the planet, the interior looking amazing had a good look at preview the engine and drive train is where all the cash is spent and great for you to get your hand on it and thanks for sharing have to say massive fan of M3 V8 driven a few times and fantastic, but Merc is getting close C63 AMG drove it hard and loved it, and after all that i nearly forgot fantastic finish on the M5


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Just stunning Jay! Amazing car, amazing colour, just amazing overall! Keep em' coming!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

A wee wet sanding to remove the dreaded peel. Great work though.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Stunning work, what is the name of the paint colour? That is lovely, Mum is looking the new 335i and is torn between a colour choice.

Edit just seen it in big writing lol!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sweet :thumb:


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Awsome car and great work!! 

Can i ask why you used shield then Crystal rock on top??


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

shield then C.R need to try that. 
awesome results.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Superb work sir! Love the F10 M5's and in particular the Le Mans Blue is the colour to have I think.

Great write up !


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work Jay it looks dripping wet.

Russ.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking very pretty! :thumb:


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

looks awesome:argie:
top job:thumb:


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks great after the wax stages! Amazing work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work matey, still not sure on the F10's, a bit understated for my liking, the finish looks great regardless.:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely finish maty, great work, however im not keen on the new M5 i have to admit:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

amazing work as always, your photo's always look spot on and make it enjoyable reading your posts.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

wow! has to be the leman blue for me.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice Autobahn cruiser for sure! Those seats look nice and comfy! 
Great that you got to go for a blast in it as well!


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Hopefully have a monte Carlo blue one in soon


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cracking job mate :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Must be a DW first!

Stunning finish,in the early pics I thoughy you had a Miglior logo tattooed on your arm!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Didn't realise the new M5 was even released yet!

It looks very good, a lot lot better than the 'normal' 5-series which in my opinion isn't as striking as the previous shape.

Very nicely finished off and a set of superb photos there!! :thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job Jay!!!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic job mate!!


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

awesome detail thanx for posting!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a beast!! Fantastic results. That interior looks like heaven!


----------



## gean1977 (Jan 13, 2012)

fantastic job!!!!


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

FANTASTIC JOB MATE :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Love these cars, they look stunning! Can't wait to see the Le Mans Blue write up.

Was good to finally meet you this weekend too buddy  

Gaz


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## long neck (May 9, 2011)

Nice finish, what do you use to get rid of the iron filings


----------



## Mr.Hoog (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice detail!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Gleamingkleen said:


> Nice work Jay :thumb: not DW's first though, Wax It posted one up earlier I believe


I know...beat me by a few hours! haha! always the case


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice indeed


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Lush Jay


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Miracle Detail said:


> Awesome work as always and nice wax to finish it off with
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul
> Miracle Detail.


thanks paul!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> A wee wet sanding to remove the dreaded peel. Great work though.


Yes, it definitely needs doing on this one!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Adrian Convery said:


> Stunning work, what is the name of the paint colour? That is lovely, Mum is looking the new 335i and is torn between a colour choice.
> 
> Edit just seen it in big writing lol!


I might have this wrong but you can only get Singapore Grey on an M5 or as part of the BMW individual package


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks sweet Jay. Nice touch with the blue calipers by M division.


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Great work there. Just a quick question: what did you clean the car with (shown with the rotary polisher) before you applied the Swissvax?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Stunning Jay, really excellent work as always. I'm really pleased to see just how well you are doing.

Tim


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work mate. The best products for the best cars. I love beemers. However, they have gone a bit too technical for me, and have lost some of the raw edge of the originals. Saying that, i hope one day to have a laguna blue e46 on my drive. Good luck with your trade in 2012.


----------



## chris20 (Jan 12, 2012)

Lovely job. May i ask what brush your using on the wheels in the 6th picture?? Thanks


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Kind decide if i like it or not...

+ Looks nice enough
+ Interior is smarter than the E60, but i hope they do a more sportier version. Competiton Pack
+ More efficient motor

- Needs to be more aggressive looking
- Wheels are the worst bit, M6ish...not nice
- Lost that glorious N/a V10...

Dunno...But the detailing is a ++


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ali said:


> Kind decide if i like it or not...
> 
> + Looks nice enough
> + Interior is smarter than the E60, but i hope they do a more sportier version. Competiton Pack
> ...


Hi mate, thanks for that. I don't know what you mean with a more efficient motor though? its a huge improvement from the last one.

I know kind of what you mean about the looks. The E60 m5 wasn't in your face though, i think its the colour that makes it look extra discreet. The Monte Carlo one looks mean!

- wheels... yeh, I've seen better. These are the optional 20" ones. The standard 19" are a nice wheel, but they look too small. the 19" ones in a 20" will look stunning.

- the last v10 was ok when you were really giving it some. This F10 with the v8 turbo is relaxed and smooth one minute then the next its an animal with so much torque. I wasn't a massive fan of the v10 in the last.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Fantastic write up, another mega one from you.

Some of the first lot of pics seem to have too much contrast HDR effect to them for me though. Odd effect, can see it looks good but doesn't add anything - your photo's are already very very good - don't mess with em!

The new M5, much better than the last one, e60 interior was bad - end of. The e39 interior with the right spec is still very very hard to beat and the new one matches it - thank god!, I still don't understand how the e60 interior passed through to production. At least the new 5 series is getting (almost) back on terms with Audi interiors.

The looks of an M5 have always been very discreet and that's how they should stay, wheels are poor but then so were the e60's. Again BMW seem to struggle with wheels, the good ones they have seem to be on the standard M-Sport cars ie. new M3 wheels aren't as good as a e90 coupe M-Sport on 19's. The old e60 M5 wheels were no where near as good as the e60 19" Spiders

I'd still have one over any RS6, XFS, E63 AMG though!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I dunno why people don't like the e60 interior! i owned a 535d for a while and it never bothered me! i liked it, it had a head up display too


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Miglior said:


> I dunno why people don't like the e60 interior! i owned a 535d for a while and it never bothered me! i liked it, it had a head up display too


I like the E60 interior! I even like the iDrive, and a lot of people hate that! Would love an E60 535d, gotta be a great used buy now!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

loved mine!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Jay work is fantastic as all ways


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bloody awesome ... :doublesho

Love those new M5's - yummy!


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ummm .. nice .. like the blue.

I fancy an F10 M5 or the New RS4 which will be shown at Geneva ...:thumb:

How is the M5 paint ... heard balck was rubbish ...??


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Just stunning


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Andyuk911 said:


> Ummm .. nice .. like the blue.
> 
> I fancy an F10 M5 or the New RS4 which will be shown at Geneva ...:thumb:
> 
> How is the M5 paint ... heard balck was rubbish ...??


saw a black one today and it look pretty glossy but still a lot of orange peel which spoils things a bit for me to be honest!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

long neck said:


> Nice finish, what do you use to get rid of the iron filings


Ironx


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

chris20 said:


> Lovely job. May i ask what brush your using on the wheels in the 6th picture?? Thanks


Wheel Woolies


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

just FANTASTIC 
work and CAR :argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent job there Jay, love the Monte Carlo Blue colour better !

Mario*


----------



## Me9141 (Aug 30, 2010)

Great write up! Love the new M5 I am a big fan of the new 5 series generally anyway.

Great colour, never seen a BMW in that colour.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice. 

always wondered how you get the "▄▀ " in the titles?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Jay, cracking work, do you think that the Crystal Rock contributed to that really glossy look or was most of it down to the prep stage.
Must admit that it looks really deep and wet.

Kev


----------

